# Admission in Public/Private Medical Institutes of Pakistan 2012



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

As-Salamu Alaikum
I've found this website very helpful because of the informative comments by the users. I need some advice about where I should apply for Medical School. By the way, I am eligible to apply on the foreign and local seats of all the institutions. Some of them won't allow me to apply on both seats - only one.

First of all, my F.S.c equivalence score is 797/1100 (72.45%). My SAT II scores are 660, 660, and 670 in bio, chem, and physics. I applied to the self-finance scheme (HEC) with these scores. I listed, in order of preference, 7 medical schools I would like to attend. They are:
1. Allama Iqbal M.C
2. King Edward M.U
3. Sargodha M.C
4. Nawaz Sharif M.C
5. Rawalpindi M.C
6. Punjab M.C
7. Nishter M.C
What are my chances for admission in the self-finance scheme?

Okay so the next thing I want to say is that I am going to be taking the UHS MCAT on the 23rd of September. My preparation isn't that great and I'm up against some really strong competition. I'm doing the MCAT so I can at least apply for the local seat. I am very certain that I won't get merit for any government college so I will be using the mcat score mainly for private colleges. I will also send the MCAT score to the HEC because they will decide if my mcat score is better than my SAT II score. If it is, they will discard of my SAT II scores and use my better MCAT score for my application. I am thinking of applying to these private medical schools:
- CMH
- Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed
- Akhtar Saeed M.C
- Lahore Medical and Dental College
- Azra Naheed Medical College
- Central Park Medical College
- International Islamic Medical University
- Foundation Medical University

Note: InshAllah I will get my Matric equivalence certificate from the IBCC within a few days. They've been a really big headache. Also i expect no more than 70% on the MCAT.

Please give me any information that you think is helpful in my quest for admission. Feel free to criticize me on any of my decisions. Tell me if any private medical college is not good so I can avoid applying there. I just need advice from the helpful community on this website. Thank you!


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

bump


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

*Private Colleges*

I am sorry I have no authentic information about admission on self finance basis in public sector colleges. As far as private colleges are concerned I found out today that in fmh the merit for mbbs and bds was 75% aggregate last year and for cmh it was 76% aggregate in mbbs and for bds only 66% (the reason for low merit in bds wasnt clearly explained but the guy on the information desk in cmh said it wont be so low this year). I got this information from the information desk of both the colleges. and the aggregate includes 40%fsc, 10%metric, 37.5%mcat and 12.5%above mentioned college aptitude tests. Hope this helps.:roll:


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

Ghani1992 said:


> As-Salamu Alaikum
> I've found this website very helpful because of the informative comments by the users. I need some advice about where I should apply for Medical School. By the way, I am eligible to apply on the foreign and local seats of all the institutions. Some of them won't allow me to apply on both seats - only one.
> 
> First of all, my F.S.c equivalence score is 797/1100 (72.45%). My SAT II scores are 660, 660, and 670 in bio, chem, and physics. I applied to the self-finance scheme (HEC) with these scores. I listed, in order of preference, 7 medical schools I would like to attend. They are:
> ...


no self finance scheme in public sector,, i think u should apply in shalamar medical college , no need to apply in azra naheed and akhtar saeed !


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

salmanzworld said:


> no self finance scheme in public sector,, i think u should apply in shalamar medical college , no need to apply in azra naheed and akhtar saeed !


Yes there is a self-finance scheme in the public sector. I applied to it. It's only for foreigners and overseas Pakistanis with dual nationality.i already applied applied in azra naheed but its okay. I probably won't apply in Akthar Saeed. Most likely will apply in shalamar and skzmdc and less likely in sharif.


----------



## ERTY (Nov 27, 2012)

*What College Were You Accepted to?*



Ghani1992 said:


> As-Salamu Alaikum
> I've found this website very helpful because of the informative comments by the users. I need some advice about where I should apply for Medical School. By the way, I am eligible to apply on the foreign and local seats of all the institutions. Some of them won't allow me to apply on both seats - only one.
> 
> First of all, my F.S.c equivalence score is 797/1100 (72.45%). My SAT II scores are 660, 660, and 670 in bio, chem, and physics. I applied to the self-finance scheme (HEC) with these scores. I listed, in order of preference, 7 medical schools I would like to attend. They are:
> ...




The merit lists are out. Were you accepted to any college? And under PTAP or Self-Finance? I'm an MBBS student already, I was asking for a friend who'll apply next year, need to know what her chances are.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

salmanzworld said:


> no self finance scheme in public sector,, i think u should apply in shalamar medical college , no need to apply in azra naheed and akhtar saeed !


MAN why not in Akhtar saeed?


----------

